
The Radioactive Boy Scout (1998) - EndXA
https://harpers.org/archive/1998/11/the-radioactive-boy-scout/
======
uberman
I read this years ago. As I recall, it was a good read. You can read more
about David Hahn here:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Hahn](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Hahn)

Though that is no where near as good a read.

